# What are you using on flat roofs for moving snow



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

looking to add another tool for roof snow removal. I have a small flat roof (sun room or something like that) that always fills in and it's kinda a lot of work with a grain shovel and you risk hiting the rubber roof. Just wondering what others use.
Anyone use these or are they worthless?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A small 2stroke or electric snow blower .


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> A small 2stroke or electric snow blower .


I have small toros ccr 2000 but I'm not hiking that up there I don't think
Is that what you are thinking for size?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Toro, 1800 Power Curve, 15A Motor, Electric Snow Thrower, 18" Clearing Width, 12" Intake Height, Push Drive System, New Zip Deflector, Ergonomic Handle, Larger Wheels, Chute Lever, Weighs Only 24.5 LB,

Or
Hire it out


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> Toro, 1800 Power Curve, 15A Motor, Electric Snow Thrower, 18" Clearing Width, 12" Intake Height, Push Drive System, New Zip Deflector, Ergonomic Handle, Larger Wheels, Chute Lever, Weighs Only 24.5 LB,
> 
> Or
> Hire it out


Yea that would be a nice size. Do they make them in 2stroke to?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How heavy are those small battery blowers? If it's for a relatively small area that might work. Maybe even tie a rope to it at the bottom of the ladder and use the ladder to glide it up (just a thought if you were worried about climbing while holding something)

If there is any risk of hitting a roof membrane, I'd get an all plastic shovel, with no metal scraper. That or drill the rivets out remove to scraper. They won't do as much damage.

Snow plow shovel also makes a grain scoop type shovel that I believe is all plastic


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Plastic horse poop shovel and a kids sled. Most of the rooves in my area are either tpe or stone. the single stage blowers throw rocks and break stuff, or damage the roof. Your best bet is a good light shovel with a plastic edge.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a side note, does your insurance know you're doing this?

My rates for both GL and work comp shot up when I started building roofs


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> On a side note, does your insurance know you're doing this?
> 
> My rates for both GL and work comp shot up when I started building roofs


I believe I mentioned it when I purchased the policy


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> I believe I mentioned it when I purchased the policy


What does the policy say?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

the Suburbanite said:


> What does the policy say?


No idea


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> View attachment 189354


Do you know what yours says word for word with out going to find the paperwork? I don't so I'll have to look. Busy moving snow now. Besides this thread isn't about insurance


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> Do you know what yours says word for word with out going to find the paperwork? I don't so I'll have to look. Busy moving snow now. Besides this thread isn't about insurance


Word for word, no, but I know what I'm covered to work on and what time not. But hey, it's just your..well everything.. if someone falls off a roof and you're not covered


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> Do you know what yours says word for word with out going to find the paperwork? I don't so I'll have to look. Busy moving snow now. Besides this thread isn't about insurance





JMHConstruction said:


> Word for word, no, but I know what I'm covered to work on and what time not. But hey, it's just your..well everything.. if someone falls off a roof and you're not covered


Not trying to make this thread about insurance, trying to make sure that if you're involved in activities that expose you up to significant liabilities, that you are aware of what the stakes are. A fall or unintentional roof damage/leaks can get cripplingly expensive, quick.

EDIT: When I got my first GL policy I thought I did a good job of telling the agent what I needed coverage for. The agent urged me to "not mention" a few of the activities, lest that raise my premium. That defeated the point of getting insurance, to me.

Anyways, I have been thinking about picking up a rubber-paddle electric blower to test on my own low pitch asphalt roof. I have two clients I clear snow on similar roofs for (plastic shovels only) and I'd love to do it quicker. Full disclosure: both roofs currently leak if ice-dams occur. I will be replacing both roofs this summer, until then, I periodically shovel them to minimize build up .

Tip: only push shovel or blower downhill on roof, this will greatly minimize the possibilities of lifting seams or shingles.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I’ve done single stage Toros many times on those types of roofs. Lifted them up ladders or with ropes. Not the small Toros, the normal size 3650’s or 221’s. Also done the hand shoveling. The sled is a great idea, we never did that, just threw as far as we could.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I realize a question can not be answered without a question most the time. I also realize how important liabilities are, but What does a shovel question have to do with liabilities. Yes my liabilities do not allow me to climb trees. I still take them down with the excavator and had no problems with my carrier while land clearing.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

OK from insurance to OSHA do you have the proper harness ,ropes and anchors to do roof work. 

Ie safety gear?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Elite, Just take what you can get out of these threads pertaining to your question. The other stuff is good info but don't pertain to your question. Or just have MJD close it out. You got enough good info that does pertain above with the blowers and sled etc.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

no need to close the thread...just need to get back to the discussion topic rather than continue with the insurance questions, etc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

S-200 Thumbs Up










Tie your tag line to it and pull it up on the roof.

Never tried to clear a whole roof with one, but have been know from time to time to blow the path on a building where were going to lay piping on roof top blocks.

As said, if the roof is ballast with rocks... it is no dice.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> S-200 Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's just rubber


----------

